# Hanhart/mwf Replicas



## Wooster (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi - this is my first post. I'm probably not your typical poster. I love watches but have only one! That is a Wenger Alpine chronograph I bought 12 years ago and have worn it ever since. It's a lovely looking watch but now the crystal is scratched etc which I'm not too bothered about as I'm sure a repacement could be found if I so wished. What is a problem though is that they printed one sub-dial black with red markings, one red with black markings and the continuous second hand all black. The Wenger logo was red too. I say was, as over the years the sun has totally deleted all the red on the dial. I use it for timing quite a lot so squinting to count up unmarked segments is a pain. So I set out to find a replacement without any red on the dial. After a while a name came back to me from years ago - Hanhart. I knew I couldn't afford the real thing so I Googled Hanhart replicas, not holding out any great hope or possbly finding some awful tinny thing. I ended up as you can imagine looking at the site of a well known Russian camera and watch seller. So I have a few questions as a newcomer.

1. Is there a bit more credibilty in buying the MWF version over the Hanhart in that the Russian version has a link to the past if tenuous? Or are they both so tenuous that it makes no difference?

2. Although I would have no intention of reselling, would the Hanhart replica be worth any more that the MWF in the long run?

3. They are stamped as such and such a number out of a production of a 100. Is this genuine, or to be taken loosely? It doesn't bother me too much as I love the look of these but it would be nice to own something relatively rare.

4. I'm still a bit undecided on the colour finish, with the black and white version slightly ahead at the moment. Were any of the original WW2 Watches produced with the green numbers and red second hands? (Actually - finding an MWF in black and white without a date or '23 jewels' is quite hard at the moment. Which is why I was looking at the Hanhart version).

5. Can I assume the red hands will not fade as they are paint and not ink as my Wenger? Again I'm not too bothered. I'm sure if they did someone here could talk me through dismantling the watch to repaint either white or red.

Sorry - quite a few questions but I really love the look and history of these watches. It'll be one of these or nothing at all.

Regards all


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I won't go much into the replica thing and but I do have the Kirova reissue. History and pictures here: http://www.thewatchf...wf&fromsearch=1

Anyway, and to your questions:

1 - There's an historical connection to Tutima (see my link) but I don't think it exists with Hanhart.

2 - You'll always lose money with these kind of watches but I would like to think that the Kirova would be easier to sell.

3 - It's genuine but it doesn't mean what you are probably thinking it means. Recent Russian watches tend to be always numbered and from limited editions. So you get, say, number 30 of a 100 watches edition. What's limited is the number of watches made in that particular edition, doesn't mean they won't make another if the watch sells well... So no, it's not a rare watch.

4. The WW2 Tutimas, and later kirovas, had a red pusher










5 - No idea about the behaviour of the paint. I can tell you though that hands and numbers are superluminova, so expect the same kind of ageing as on most watches.


----------



## Wooster (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Kutusov. Thanks for your reply and the link. Your photography is the standard that certain retailers should be using! Your watch is beautiful - I love the detailing I can now see like the raised numbers etc. I've been looking at pilot watches of all makes and types for a couple of months now. I'm very fussy about watches (maybe because I'm a designer!) and little things will put me off like the typeface used for the numbers for instance. So I can see a watch that looks promising but something won't be as I like it. Recently I found a black and white Astroavia which I was seriously considering but I'm glad I didn't rush into it as without doubt this is the perfect watch for me. There's absolutely nothing about it I don't like and the background story is interesting. I still can't find your version exactly unless it has the Hanhart logo. The seller at the moment has black and white MWF but with the text 23 jewels at the base of the face which adds a little bit of clutter for me. I would be equally happy with the green numbers/red second counters but I would fit that version with a brown strap as I think it sets it off nicely. I don't think I'll pay the extra for the 'Hanhart' version as I feel happier with the MWF's Russian roots.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently made a search for one like mine for another member and I couldn't find one, except the one you mention with the printing at 6. I think it's in Cyrillic, isn't it? You might want to think on it as a bonus, it gives something exotic to the watch.

Anyway, it's a 3133 powered watch and that's one hell of a movement (initially meant for the Soviet military only). It's an improved version of the Swiss Valjoux 7734 and recomended service intervals are each 10 years (recent Swiss movements have a recommended service interval of 3 years... might just be the Swiss trying to squeeze some extra money or not...)

You fancy the idea of a watch with lots of history behind it, you might want to look at Strela... another Russian chrono, same movement, originally used by the Soviet Airforce and iconic in their space program. Lots of cosmonauts wore a Strela in space.










On a more modern take to pilot watches from Russia, this one is my favourite... Volmax 45mm Aviator:










It has a 3105 movement, which is just like the 3133 but stripped of its chrono parts. So if the 3133 is tough as nails, this one should be even more so... less stuff to go wrong.


----------



## Wooster (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information on the movement. I've been given the impression by reading up on these that it's a rugged, reliable and well loved piece. Your Strelas are very attractive watches and I imagine 45mm to be a good size - imposing without being overly large. But I have to say I'm totally sold on the MWF chrono. For me the whole design is just right.


----------

